# تعالوا بسرعة صورة المناليزا بعد التعديل؟!!!!!!!!!!!



## Ferrari (18 أغسطس 2008)

*صورة المناليزا بعد تعدلها 

إلى

v
.
.
.v
.
.
.
v
.
.
.
v
.
.
.
v
.
.
.v
.
.
.
v
.
.
.
v

المنابن*








*أيه رآيكم فى الأستايل الجديد لصورة

فى أنتظار الردود


*​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أغسطس 2008)

ferrari قال:


> *صورة المناليزا بعد تعدلها
> 
> إلى
> 
> ...



هذا ابو حنفه جارنا
انت تعرفه
ههههههههههههه
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا بسرعة صورة المناليزا بعد التعديل؟!!!!!!!!!!!*

قصدك بقى صورة أم ليزا مش الموناليزا...

ولا لا كمان ده أبو ليزا أصلا ههههه​


----------



## احلى ديانة (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا بسرعة صورة المناليزا بعد التعديل؟!!!!!!!!!!!*

يا مرمر وحيات دا جدها عمو سنكفلة


----------



## Ferrari (19 أغسطس 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> هذا ابو حنفه جارنا
> انت تعرفه
> ههههههههههههه
> سلام المسيح
> ​



*هههههههههههههههههه

اذا كان انت بتقول انه جارك عيزنى اعرفه منين ههههههههههههههه

شكراً يا كليم على المرور الرب يحفظك*​


----------



## Ferrari (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: تعالوا بسرعة صورة المناليزا بعد التعديل؟!!!!!!!!!!!*



marmar_maroo قال:


> قصدك بقى صورة أم ليزا مش الموناليزا...
> 
> ولا لا كمان ده أبو ليزا أصلا ههههه​




*ارسي بقى على بر  يا marmar_maroo امها ولا ابوها

انا عارف دى تبقى مين بس معنديش خصية التعديل وانتى عرفة بقى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكراً على مشركتك الرب يباركك*​


----------



## Ferrari (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: تعالوا بسرعة صورة المناليزا بعد التعديل؟!!!!!!!!!!!*



احلى ديانة قال:


> يا مرمر وحيات دا جدها عمو سنكفلة




*ههههههههههههههههههههه

هى حصلت لدرجة دى تستهزقى بالراجل الضيف كدة برضوا هههههههههههههههههههههههه

اقصد الست الضيفة ولله منا عارف لخبطونى "سنكفلة " ملقتيش غير الاسم دة طيب :t9:

شكراً ليكى على مرورك الجميل .......سنكفلة هههه حسبي الله ونعمة الوكيل ههههههههههه

الرب يباركك*​


----------



## totty (23 أغسطس 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحفه*​


----------



## *malk (23 أغسطس 2008)

> *انا عارف دى تبقى مين بس معنديش خصية التعديل وانتى عرفة بقى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



لالالالالا خدى بالك يامرمر
انا حاسة ان الكمة دى وراها معااانى كدة مش ولا بد
انا حزرت وعملت الى عليا
هه


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا بسرعة صورة المناليزا بعد التعديل؟!!!!!!!!!!!*

*لا ده اكيد اخو ليزا *


----------



## amjad-ri (23 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه

صورةرائعة

دة مستر بن  و الدبدوب  بتاعو​


----------



## Ferrari (23 أغسطس 2008)

totty قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحفه*​




مرسي لكى اختنا توتى على المرور الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## Ferrari (23 أغسطس 2008)

keky قال:


> لالالالالا خدى بالك يامرمر
> انا حاسة ان الكمة دى وراها معااانى كدة مش ولا بد
> انا حزرت وعملت الى عليا
> هه



هههههههههههههههههههههه

مااااااااااااااااااااشي بس انا لا اقصد شئ من وراها هههههههههههههههه

شكرا ليكى يا كوكى نورتى الموضوع

الرب يباركك​


----------



## Ferrari (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: تعالوا بسرعة صورة المناليزا بعد التعديل؟!!!!!!!!!!!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *لا ده اكيد اخو ليزا *



ههههههههههههههههههه هو اظاهر كدة برضوا

شكراً على المشاركة الجميلة

الرب يعوضك​


----------



## Ferrari (23 أغسطس 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> صورةرائعة
> 
> دة مستر بن  و الدبدوب  بتاعو​




هههههههههههههههههههههه

ايوة هو بسحنته وغبوتووووووووووووه

ههههههههههههههههه شكراً لك اخى على مشركتك

الرب يباركك​


----------



## red_pansy (30 أغسطس 2008)

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب صبرنىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*

*دا انا هنام ياجدعااااااااااااااان يعنى الكوابيس ورايا ورايا اهىىىىىىءء*

*روح يافرفووووووووور داعية عليك الهى تطلعك بالليل بقى بس وتخضك ... ياخوفى مين اللى يخض التانى ربنا يرحم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Ferrari (30 أغسطس 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> *ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب صبرنىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*
> 
> *دا انا هنام ياجدعااااااااااااااان يعنى الكوابيس ورايا ورايا اهىىىىىىءء*
> 
> *روح يافرفووووووووور داعية عليك الهى تطلعك بالليل بقى بس وتخضك ... ياخوفى مين اللى يخض التانى ربنا يرحم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

روحى يا بانسي ......... وتعالى بسرعة  هو انتى فى حاجة تخوفك هههههههههههههه

دة ربنا يستر على الكبوس منك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكراً ليكى خالص يا بانسي على مروريك 

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## لولاsss (31 أغسطس 2008)

يا حرام عليكو شوهتو المخلوقة
ههههههههههههه
يسلمو حلوة كثير
تحياتي


----------



## Ferrari (31 أغسطس 2008)

لولاsss قال:


> يا حرام عليكو شوهتو المخلوقة
> ههههههههههههه
> يسلمو حلوة كثير
> تحياتي




مرسي على المرور الجميل

نورت الموضوع

​


----------

